# ST 300 speedometer drive gear



## histoy (May 22, 2019)

I'm trying to determine the right number of teeth in the driven gear to correct a 5 mph high reading in my speedometer. In order to use the formula I need the number of teeth in the transmission drive gear. I looked at a picture of the gear and it appears to have 6 teeth across the width of the gear at the centerline of the picture. I don't know whether this is the correct way to determine the number of teeth or not? Does anyone know whether 6 is the correct number? If it's not, what is the correct number of teeth that I should use?


----------

